
Running a D game in the browser - Halienja
http://code.alaiwan.org/wp/?p=103
======
rubber_duck
>At the moment, I’m only targetting a tiny subset of the D programming
language. The language comes with a runtime, featuring a garbage collector.
It’s my first journey to the land of D-asm.js, and there’s no way I’m bringing
the D runtime with me – especially if I need to port it to Javascript first.

This is basically why D is not a good systems programming language.
Theoretical GC performance aside, barring a miracle, they will never have the
resources to develop a high quality GC and even less chance to maintain high
quality ports across relevant platforms (heck they couldn't even compile on
mobile platforms until recently).

~~~
Ace17
That's more a question of entanglement between the runtime and the language,
than a question of GC performance. Most of our projects, at work, are in D,
and we never wished for a "higher quality GC" (except at the very start, when
we started to use D, and were lured into thinking that "now that we have a GC,
we don't need to be cautious with our allocations anymore").

Bare-metal in C and C++ is relatively easy, because the compiler doesn't
insert runtime-dependent code to implement language constructions.

Avoiding this in D is a lot more subtle, as you have to know which language
features require the runtime. For example, array copy (dest[0 .. 8] = src[0 ..
8]) will generate a call to the runtime. Almost every operation on associative
arrays will also generate such calls. Class declaration will also generate
references to the runtime (for dynamic type information).

However, there are lots of non-runtime things already making D a better C,
like array slices and CTFE.

Which means that D is a good systems language, you just have to use it as a
better C, and restrict yourself to language features not requiring the
runtime.

------
arunc
Excellent work, perseverance proves!

D is a very good language, avoiding most of the pitfalls of C++. I have
wondered why D isn't picking up. Even Facebook has abandoned Warp [1]. Other
than the lack of corporate backup,

The complexity of the language gets out of hold as we move forward.

DMD is the official compiler, but it doesn't optimize as much as LDC/GDC does.
LDC/GDC is not available on the Enterprise platforms on which C++ is used (at
least on the servers with RHEL/CentOS).

There are 3 different compilers and the resource is not concentrated on
improving just one. I agree that competition is good for health, but when
things are not picking up why not focus the efforts on making the better the
best (probably GDC/LDC)?

Albeit few community members are very helpful and humble, personal attacks are
a common thing in the forum.

The forum gives some hints [2], [3]

[1]
[https://github.com/facebookarchive/warp](https://github.com/facebookarchive/warp)

[2]
[http://forum.dlang.org/post/vlosobeqnvfrfuriedpv@forum.dlang...](http://forum.dlang.org/post/vlosobeqnvfrfuriedpv@forum.dlang.org)

[3]
[http://forum.dlang.org/post/hjaiavlfkoamenidomsa@forum.dlang...](http://forum.dlang.org/post/hjaiavlfkoamenidomsa@forum.dlang.org)

~~~
superswordfish
D killed itself with the Digital Mars/Phobos confusion years ago. That it uses
a GC doesn't help matters.

~~~
p0nce
D does not seem to be the HN darling these days. There have been several
cycles of hype and counter-hype on Internet forums about it, much like a
sinusoid waveform. What matters is that it delivers in practice and the number
of users is growing regardless on the field.

------
techgineer
Great work. 3D with WebGL is necessary for this, and I don't think you'll run
into any issue.

~~~
Ace17
Indeed! I already use WebGL for the two C++ tiny web games I mention in my
post. Using WebGL from D instead of C++ shouldn't bring many new issues.

------
themihai
>An obvious enhancement would be to use the WebAssembly backend of the
upstream LLVM, and then using Emscripten+Binaryen to convert the generated
WebAssembly to asm.js.

why would you convert WebAssembly to asm.js?

~~~
jeremiep
For browsers not yet supporting WebAssembly?

~~~
themihai
All the browsers supporting WebAssembly are evergreen browsers. I don't think
asm.js is worth supporting once WebAssembly format stabilises(i.e. by the end
of this year).

------
p0nce
Awesome!

------
Natsu
I must read too much manga, I was expecting this to be about Darwin's Game,
rather than a game translated from D to LLVM to C to ASMJS.

